# CC on 9/09



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Fished from about 3:00 till six. Caught a dozen nice sized bluegills on crawlers, 2 saugeye 14" each, and 2 nice fat crappie over 11". All were caught in open water between 14 and 18 ft on the bottom. I also got "hung" once, but the bottom got away before I had a chance to set the hook. I hate to say it, but it felt a lot like the saugeye I caught, but who knows. I think I would have caught a lot more fish if the wind hadn't kept changing direction. It made it really hard to stay over productive water.

I'm still waiting to confirm the myth that there are perch in CC.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've caught 7 perch out of Ceasars Creek in the last year. All were about 7".
They see to be few and far between


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes there are perch in C C and we have caught some up to 10" while we were fishing for crappie and eyes. I have never try for just the perch but there must be good numbers there and some of good size too. To fish for perch the best bait in minnows fished just off of the bottom. Some body told me a long time ago that you should think of perch as of having feet and they are walking on the bottom and you need to stay close to the bottom to catch them in numbers.

I think C C has a lot of good quality fish of all kinds but they are not easy to find and catch but they are there.


----------

